# Ab wann müssen die Teichfische ins Haus ?



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

habe einen Hochteich 1000 Liter darin sind 3 kleine Fische 3-4cm.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Teich komplett zugefrieren wird, möchte ich alle Lebewesen im Haus überwintern. Wären eben die 3 Goldfische, 2 Teichmuscheln und ca. 30 Posthornschnecken. Ab wann soll ich diese ins Haus holen ? Frage deswegen jetzt schon, da wir heute Nacht nur 11° haben und jetzt am Tag zurzeit 14-15°

Danke gruß Chris


----------



## laolamia (15. Aug. 2014)

Abgesehen das die Fische da eh nicht hinein gehören. ... wenn es friert


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Chris,
ich hab Dich mal in eine passendere Rubrik verschoben.



laolamia schrieb:


> wenn es friert


Besser wäre, bevor es friert. Und rechtzeitig vorher das Innenbecken "einfahren" lassen. Am besten mit Wasser aus dem Teich.

Wenn es zur Innenhälterung passt, kannst Du auch den Filter mit rein nehmen, dann spart das die Einfahr-Phase. 
Auch auf die Temperatur-Unterschiede beim Umsetzen achten!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2014)

laolamia schrieb:


> Abgesehen das die Fische da eh nicht hinein gehören.


Wieso ? 3 kleine Fische 3-4cm.....könnten von Stichlingen bis jungen Goldfischen oder sonstwas sein. Auch Guppys könnten es noch sein. Auf 1 m³ hätte ich da bei vernünftiger Filterrung keine Bedenken. Sonst kannst du jedes Aquarium dicht machen.

Bitte mal Fotos oder die herkunft angeben. Guppys dürften jetzt bald raus.


----------



## laolamia (15. Aug. 2014)

chrishappy2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wären eben die 3 Goldfische, 2 Teichmuscheln und ca. 30 Posthornschnecken.



sind aber keine __ stichlinge....
ich vergleiche ein teich aber nicht mit einem aquarium.... sonne, katzen, voegel
egal geht am thema vorbei


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

So ok ich möchte hier jetzt keinen Stress anfangen. Die Fische wurden bei uns im Hagebau als ganz normaler __ Goldfisch verkauft. Welche Rasse, dazu kann ich leider keine Aussage machen. Sind 3 normale kleine Goldfische mit einer etwas längeren flosse. Filterung ist gut. Habe einen Druckfilter daran mit einer Pumpe, die 4500l/h umwälzt läuft Tag und Nacht und das Wasser ist immer glasklar  Zudem ist noch ein Sauerstoffsprudler drin.


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Danke Christine für deine hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Wie groß sollte da das Winterbecken sein ?


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2014)

Servus Chris

Ist dein Avatar dieser Teich ?


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Oder kann ich die nicht doch überwintern ? Dann kann ich doch mehrere Sprudelsteine in 60cm höhe einhängen, dann müsste er doch nicht zugefrieren oder ?


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Digicat. 

ja ist aber 2 Wochen nach dem Bau. Werde es jetzt mal änder, ist jetzt schon richtig eingewachsen


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2014)

Ist der Hochteich isoliert ?

Du filterst doch gepumpt ?
Wie willst du über den Winter filtern ohne das die Leitungen, Filter & Pumpe einfrieren ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Chris,
der Sprudler hilft bei einem eingegrabenen Teich bedingt, dem Hochteich hilft höchstens eine Heizung. Aber auch die nur bedingt. Ich schaffe es mit einem 100-Watt-Stab mal grade die 100-Liter Wanne flüssig zu halten. Die kleinen Goldfischchen sollten wohl in einem grösseren Aquarium den Winter überstehen. Ein 60-Liter-Becken ist m.E. aber zu klein.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2014)

Schau mal bei E-Bay in deiner Umgebung da sind bestimmt einige Becken gebraucht zu bekommen......, Wenn das nicht gerade ins Wohnzimmer soll muss es ja nur der Glasspott sein. Da findeste schon 100 bis 200 Liter Becken bei 50 Euro.

Lieber bisschen größer kaufen den im nächsten Jahr sind die bestimmt auch etwas größer.


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

Nein ist nicht isoliert. Die Pumpe und den Druckfilter hätte ich im Winter abgebaut. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass der Teich einfriert ? ..Hmm habe leider nur ein 60 liter becken


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2014)

chrishappy2 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass der Teich einfriert ?


Durchfrieren, denke ich, wird er nicht. Also kein Eiswürferl .
Er hat halt für die Kälte viele Angriffspunkte. Boden, Seitenwände und letztendlich die Teichoberfläche.

Ein eingegrabener Teich hat halt nur die Teichoberfläche .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2014)

ja das stimmt  notfalls, wenn ich kein Aquarium bekomme, werde ich ein rechteckiges aufblasbares Planschbecken nehmen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2014)

chrishappy2 schrieb:


> ja das stimmt  notfalls, wenn ich kein Aquarium bekomme, werde ich ein rechteckiges aufblasbares Planschbecken nehmen



Hi,

auch gut verwendbar. Ein Aquarium von 60cm ist wie schon geschrieben zu klein. Ein 1m Becken (um 200l) müßte es schon sein für diesen und nächsten Winter, dann reicht auch das nicht mehr für 3-4 Teich-Goldfische

Ich werde die Tage auch einen Pool im Keller aufbauen. Eigentlich ist mein Teich ja groß genug zum Fische drin überwintern, aber ich will mal den angesammelten Schlamm entfernen und daher wird in 4 Wochen der Teich komplett geleert. Da sich der Teich dann den Herbst über wieder durch Niederschläge füllen soll und in der Zeit erst mal das Gro der Teichbakterien flöten geht müßen die Fische raus. Die Koi kommen dann den Winter über in den 3m Pool im Keller, die anderen Fische werden wohl bis auf ein paar __ Sonnenbarsche alle abgegeben.

MfG Frank


----------



## koifischfan (17. Aug. 2014)

> Durchfrieren, denke ich, wird er nicht. Also kein Eiswürferl .


Aber wieviel bleibt an Fläche in der Tiefe übrig? 1 - 2°Grad wären aber zu wenig. Da kannst du abdecken und sprudeln. Der Ausgang ist offen.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> aber ich will mal den angesammelten Schlamm entfernen und daher wird in 4 Wochen der Teich komplett geleert.


Da hast du dir aber noch eine Aufgabe gestellt. Echt heftig bei deinem Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber noch eine Aufgabe gestellt. Echt heftig bei deinem Wasser.



Hi Totto,

das Wasser läuft ja, da der Teich rund 2.5m über Straßenniveau liegt von selber raus. Der Schlamm aber leider net (muß mal schauen wo ich den ganzen Schmodder im Garten unterbringe - am besten in Mutterns Gemüsebeeten dann braucht se nächstes Jahr keine Düngung
Nächstes Jahr muß ich mich dann auch mal langsam an den Bau einer Filteranlage machen, wenn die neuen Wasserschweinchen in 2 Jahren auch 40cm+ haben kann ich sonst jedes 2 Jahr 30cm Schlamm schaufeln


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Aug. 2014)

Haben jeden Tag schon so 11-14° Außentemp. meint ihr nicht, dass da die Fische schon in Winterruhe gehen ? Weiß noch nicht genau wann ich sie reinholen soll


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

Welche Temperatur hat das Wasser später in der Innenhälterung?
Wie hoch ist deine jetztige Teichtemperatur?


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Aug. 2014)

Teichtemp. ist 12° da wo das Aquarium stehen würde, wären es zw. 15-20° mehr auf keine Fälle


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Dann kast du die Fische umsetzen. Persönlich würde ich aber bis zu einer Wassertemperatur von 6-8 °C warten. Das die Fische wenigstens eine gewisse Winterruhe haben.


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

> Persönlich würde ich aber bis zu einer Wassertemperatur von 6-8 °C warten. Das die Fische wenigstens eine gewisse Winterruhe haben.


Um sie dann wieder aufzuwecken?

Ich würde sie bei dieser Teichtemperatur sofort umsetzen.
In das Aquarium Teichwasser füllen und den Filter in Betrieb nehmen und einige Tage laufen lassen. Fische angeln und einige Stunden vor dem Umsetzen im gleichen Raum zur Anpassung stehen lassen.
Beleuchtung und Futter nicht vergessen. Die Fischen machen nämlich keine Winterruhe.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Um sie dann wieder aufzuwecken?


 Aufwecken, wenn du es so nennen möchtest, dann ja, was ist das Problem. Einige schöne Novembertage "wecken" deine Fische auch wieder auf.

Sehr vielle Fische benötigen eine gewisse Winterzeit um dann im Frühjahr ableichen zu können.



koifischfan schrieb:


> Die Fischen machen nämlich keine Winterruhe.


Ach, wie willst du das den nennen wenn  karpfenartigen Fische ihre Atmung auf drei bis vier Kiemenschläge pro Minute runterfahren. 
Du nicht auf das Eis sollst um Sie nicht aufzuwecken. Jedes Aufwecken kostet die Fische unnötige Energie. 
Das ist aber Schnuppe wenn die nach dem Aufwecken ins warme kommen und ab dem nächsten Tag gefüttert werden.


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

> Die Fische machen nämlich keine Winterruhe.


@ tottoabs
Nimm den Satz bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.



> ... wären es zw. 15-20° mehr auf keine Fälle


Hier geht es um die Innenhälterung bei @ chrishappy2

Ich habe kleine Goldfische schon mehrmals in meinen Aquarium aufgezogen, um sie im folgenden Sommer nach draußen zu setzen. Sie erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Ich erkenne sie an der kräftigeren Farbe gegenüber den 'Draußen-Aufzuchten'.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Meine Goldies haben auch ein bis zwei Jahre Warmwasseraquarium hinter sich. Ist kein Problem. Ich hätte Sie ja weitergegeben nur die beiden rechts auf dem blauen Eisen wollten Sie unbedingt im neuen Teich haben. Meine Vier scheinen aber nur Kerle zu sein oder der letzte Winter, welcher Ihr erster Winter draußen war hat keine Dame zum ableichen angeregt. Das Goldfische, welchen bei Dauerhaltung im Aquarium bei gleicher Temperatur sind, nur selten bis nie ableichen ist meine Erfahrung. Erst wenn die eine gewisse Winterzeit haben bildet sich auch im Frühjahr der Trieb. Zu gleichmäßige Temperatur kann nicht gesund sein.

Ist auch bei viellen anderen Zierfischen so, das man diese durch Temperaturabsenkung oder viel Frischwasser über eineige Zeit zum Ableichen anregen kann. Einige Panzerwelse bekomme ich nur zum ableichen, wenn ich da ca. eine Woche lang jeden Tag friches kaltes Wasser ins Becken gebe. Wobei die Temperatur gerne auch mal kurzzeitig bis 16-18°C in die Knie gehen darf. Das ganze im Herbst/Winter und schon ist "Regenzeit" und es darf sich vermehrt werden.


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

Geht ja immer weiter vom Thema weg.
Bei meinen Welsen soll man die Temperatur auf ca. 28° Grad anheben.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Geht ja immer weiter vom Thema weg.
> Bei meinen Welsen soll man die Temperatur auf ca. 28° Grad anheben.


Welche ? Afrikanische aus den Seen vielleicht?

Denke zum rausnehmen der Goldies hat er jetzt genug Meinung
Goldies ersten Tag nicht füttern, würde ich noch anraten. Der Darm muss erst mal wieder zugange kommen.


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

> Welche ? Afrikanische aus den Seen vielleicht?


Z.B. bei Ancistrus sp. L 144 und Ähnlichen lese ich das des Öfteren.


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Aug. 2014)

Alles klar. Werde morgen nach der Arbeit das Aquarium herrichten und Teichwasser einfüllen. Dann lasse ich erst mal eine Paar Tage alles einlaufen und dann setze ich die Fische ein  Die 4 Teichmuscheln werde ich auch mit reinholen. Zudem versuche ich so viel __ Schnecken wie möglich mit rein zu nehmen. Sonst stirbt mir leider alles ab. Das ist leider der Nachteil an einem schönen Hochteich


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Teichmuscheln......Leben die noch ? Vielleicht eine draußen lassen. Habe wenig Hoffnungen das du die im Aquarium übern Winter schafst. Wenn möglich würde ich die so lange es geht im Teichbecken lassen.

@koifischfan zum Gold Ancistrus L144 wundert mich die Angabe das die 28°C bekommen sollen. Bei mir Leicht der normale Ancistrus dauern bei 24 °C. Dann weiß ich das einige Discuszüchter mit Ancistrus bei 28 °C Probleme haben, da sie sich nicht dauerhaft bei der Temperatur zu halten scheinen. Von Wo hat du diese Info?

Edit schau mal da http://aquadings.de/zucht/l144


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2014)

Antennenwelse halte ich bei 25-26 Grad, darunter auch 2 gelbe. (Alter von 7-11 Jahren)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi Chris,

die __ Muscheln im Aquarium über den Winter zu bringen wird nicht klappen, die verhungern darin sehr schnell

MfG Frank


----------



## chrishappy2 (24. Aug. 2014)

Ja die __ Muscheln leben noch. Okay meint ihr, die werden es in dem Teich bei fast Minusgraden überleben ?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Eher als im Aquarium. Beste ist in größeren Teich.


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Aug. 2014)

hmm..okay dann werde ich die 4 mal im Teich lassen, und hoffen das sie nicht erfrieren :/


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Aug. 2014)

So heute nach der Arbeit habe ich im Wohnzimmer das Aquarium hergerichtet 
Als beleuchtung habe ich einen kleinen LED streifen an den selbstgebauten Deckel montiert. Somit kann ich das Licht auch dimmen oder farblich verstellen (was ich nicht mache)

Fische habe ich schon eingesetzt. __ Schnecken kommen immer nach und nach mit rein.


----------



## koifischfan (25. Aug. 2014)

Hast du mal ein Bildchen für uns? Und Plänzchen für die Fische?
Ich habe mal eine kleine __ Krebsschere im AQ gehabt. Sie ist auch unter Wasser gewachsen.


----------



## lotta (25. Aug. 2014)

__ Hornkraut funktioniert auch bestens in der IH(Innenhälterung)


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Aug. 2014)

__ Wasserpest ist als Aquarienpflanze sehr beliebt bei Kaltwasser.


----------



## chrishappy2 (26. Aug. 2014)

Bild kommt heute Abend. Muss jetzt erstmal wieder arbeiten  Es steht derzeit ein großer Pott __ Hornkraut drin.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

meine Innenhälterung fährt gerade ein, In 2 Wochen werde ich den Teich leeren und dabei dann auch die "Koi vom Weizen trennen" oder wie das Sprichwort heißt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2014)

Interessante Balkenaufständerung hast du da.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2014)

ist der ehemalige Kartoffelkeller im Elternhaus, da überwintern sonst nur meine __ Kübelpflanzen drin, der Stützbalken dient nur zur Schwingungsdämpfung wenn oben jemand im Wohnzimmer rumläuft
In 2 Jahren soll das Wohnzimmer gemacht werden, dann fliegt auch hier wie schon überall im unteren Hausteil die alte marode Holzbalkenkonstruktion (diente bis 1914 auch als Saustall) raus und wird durch ne Massivdecke ersetzt - dann rennt Mann sich wenigstens auch net mehr den Kopf bei den momentanen 1,8m ein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2014)

sowas kenne ich.........mal gerade die Dielenbretter erneuern in der Küche.....nach einiger buddellei und viel stemmen steht man 40 cm tiefer auf den Ziegeln des ehemaligen Schweinestall und kann mit Krisol das feuchte Mauerwerk abdichten. Zwischenduch hat man noch die Restwände des Schweinestall abgebrochen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (1. Sep. 2014)

Ups Bild vergessen  kommt heute Abend wenn ichs  schaff  hübschen Pool


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2014)

Hi Chris,

die nächsten 1-2 Wochen sollteste dich aufs "Fische einkellern" vorbereiten. (meine Koi schwimmen seit letzter Woche im Pool)

MfG frank


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Jetzt schon .......

Ich hab hier in den letzten Tage immer über 25 Grad gehabt und VIEL Sonne ...........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2014)

Hi Michael,

nun wird's aber Zeit die Fische reinzuholen. Die Wassertemperaturunterschiede zwischen Teich und Innenbecken sollen nicht viel mehr als 5-6 Grad betragen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christopher (22. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe meine Fische noch nie aus dem Teich genommen,sie haben den Winter dort drin immer gut überstanden.
Die Fische haben es immer überlebt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Fische noch nie aus dem Teich genommen,sie haben den Winter dort drin immer gut überstanden.
> Die Fische haben es immer überlebt.



Hi Christopher

wirklich auch in einem 1000l "Hochteich" bei mehreren Wochen von <-20 Grad wie vor 5 Jahren.

MfG Frank


----------



## Christopher (23. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Frank.
Ja,ich habe meine Fische noch nie aus dem Teich genommen,auch nicht vor fünf Jahren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2014)

Hi Christoph,

Du hast sie wirklich in einen 1000l Hochteich wo das Wasser komplett oberhalb der Erde liegt (die 1000l von Threadsteller stehen frei, also Frostangriff von allen Seiten außer der Bodenfläche möglich) jahrelang über den Winter gebraucht, selbst beim durchfrieren - nicht in deinem 8000l Teich, der wohl in der Erde liegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Christopher (24. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Frank.
Ich habe keinen Hochteich,meiner ist in der Erde ein gelassen.und 1,20 Meter tief.
Ach jetzt sehe ich es,Du schreibst ja auch das meiner in der Erde eingelassen ist.
Im Winter haben wir hier noch nie 20 Grad minus gehabt.Ich lege im Winter einen 
Schwimmer aufs Wasser,in der Mitte ist ein Rohr eingelassen durch dem die Fische
Sauerstoff bekommen.
Mit freundlichen Gruß Christoph.


----------

